# Sticky  No spoilers in Subject: please.



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Since not everybody gets to watch various races live (like F1 at 5AM), can everyone refrain from posting clues about race results in the subjectline of posts, at elast for a day or so after the event?
> 
> Today's F1 race was reasonably good but it would have been more fun if I didn't know going in that JPM had won. *


True, I inadvertantly told a friend living in South America about the outcome of the 1st race of this season (Australia) and he wanted to kill me because he was just on his way out to go see the race at a friend's house! Oops.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I will not post spoilers in any of my headers in the future. Unfortunately there are new Bimmerfest members everyday that may not read this post.

Again I will cooperate but this is the information age and you could save yourself some aggravation by not logging on to race related (or general) web-sites before you watch a taped race. To my surprise, when I logged on to my local Road Runner site Sunday morning immediately after the race there was a headline and picture of Montoya winning. Even if I hadn,t logged on to a site dedicated to racing it would have been spoiled for me. So I will cooperate but it is unrealistic to think that with all the information available on the internet that you will not find out results before you watch at your convenience.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> *I will not post spoilers in any of my headers in the future. Unfortunately there are new Bimmerfest members everyday that may not read this post.
> 
> Again I will cooperate but this is the information age and you could save yourself some aggravation by not logging on to race related (or general) web-sites before you watch a taped race. To my surprise, when I logged on to my local Road Runner site Sunday morning immediately after the race there was a headline and picture of Montoya winning. Even if I hadn,t logged on to a site dedicated to racing it would have been spoiled for me. So I will cooperate but it is unrealistic to think that with all the information available on the internet that you will not find out results before you watch at your convenience. *


I guess you're still failing to see the point of my original post despite everyone else re-explaining it. I can't speak for everybody but I do NOT go around on websites looking to spoil race results for myself before I watch a race. But the nature of how many people read Bimmerfest is such that ALL recent threads show in one long list, and that includes threads one doesn't even necessarily WANT to look at (OT junk, race results, etc.). I think this request is a little easier to understand once you understand the mechanics behind why this has been requested.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> *I don't have Speed. I was going to a club event at 10 that morning to see the taped race; I know some were watching a rebroadcast at 8pm.
> 
> But really - does it detract from your enjoymet of discussing the race to just put a "F1 discussion *spoilers*" subject line? We're not asking you to NOT TALK about the race, or in any other way change your post. Just to do that one polite thing.
> 
> The rule on Roadfly, as it has shaken out from a discussion over the weekend, is f*** politeness, we'll post what we want and if you don't like it, don't come to the board. Is that the attitude you want to dominate here? *


All good points, R-gal. My condolences re. not having Speed. It's such fun.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *I guess you're still failing to see the point of my original post despite everyone else re-explaining it. I can't speak for everybody but I do NOT go around on websites looking to spoil race results for myself before I watch a race. But the nature of how many people read Bimmerfest is such that ALL recent threads show in one long list, and that includes threads one doesn't even necessarily WANT to look at (OT junk, race results, etc.). I think this request is a little easier to understand once you understand the mechanics behind why this has been requested. *


Yea it is pretty hard to figure out how to look at all new threads. 
:dunno:

My point is that if you don't want certain information why would you view the site in that manner. Once something happens it is history and anyone should be able to talk about it in any manner they choose. Why should your schedule dictate how others post? If you don't want the information don't set yourself up to see it. This discussion is what gives many BMW owners the reputation of arrogance. You want to watch a program when you choose instead of live, you want to view Bimmerfest and other sites in a manner other than the default setting and expect others to do as you do, you want discuss the race at your convenience, you want to tell others when and how to discuss it. Why are you and your Tivo so important that you can dictate how those of us interested enough to watch live should discuss the race?

Believe me I understand how a computer and this site work. I guess because Road Runner had a headline and picture I should contact Time Warner and tell them not to post any headlines or news until they are sure everyone has watched the event on Tivo or VHS.

I often times miss a race or game and tape it. I hope to not hear the results until I get a chance to watch it but I definately do not get on the internet and expect to not find out.

I understand your point of view and stated that I would not post headers with spoilers. Unfortunately you are too wrapped up in your schedule to try to understand my point of view. I guess we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> *
> I understand your point of view and stated that I would not post headers with spoilers. Unfortunately you are too wrapped up in your schedule to try to understand my point of view. I guess we have to agree to disagree. *


Perhaps you are also new to the 'Net. It has been customary for many years in mailing lists, newsgroups, etc. to always preface subjects with '*spoilers*' for this reason. Don't go imposing your thoughts on how things work into an environment that's existed the way it has for decades.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *Perhaps you are also new to the 'Net. It has been customary for many years in mailing lists, newsgroups, etc. to always preface subjects with '*spoilers*' for this reason. Don't go imposing your thoughts on how things work into an environment that's existed the way it has for decades. *


Now you are getting ridiculous. I have taken part in discussion groups regarding sports and other events for years. We use the discussion groups to discuss events (games, races, etc) before, during and after the event. I am not trying to impose my thoughts or actions on anyone. You are trying to tell the members of this board how and when to post. I have agreed to not post spoilers what the hell do you want from me?? My point from the beginning is that you can not control what others might or might not do so why put yourself in a position of ruining your enjoyment of the event? You continue to tell me how I should post and what I know or don't know but you have yet to answer any of my questions about why you put yourself in the position of finding out something you don't want to know.

Again, maybe you have not seen the new Bangled 5-series so no one should talk about it on this board until you are ready.

By the way Montoya won and it was a great race. Isn't that what this section of Bimmerfest is supposed to be about??


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I guess we're lucky that neither F1 nor World Challenge are very well covered by the general media, at least in the US. In fact, WC races are often tape delayed by Speed for several weeks and I can avoid finding out the results unless someone posts it on the board. In fact World Challenge's own web site makes you click on a link saying 'spoiler' before they tell you the results.

Thanks for agreeing to cooperate.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> *Now you are getting ridiculous. I have taken part in discussion groups regarding sports and other events for years. We use the discussion groups to discuss events (games, races, etc) before, during and after the event. I am not trying to impose my thoughts or actions on anyone. You are trying to tell the members of this board how and when to post. I have agreed to not post spoilers what the hell do you want from me?? My point from the beginning is that you can not control what others might or might not do so why put yourself in a position of ruining your enjoyment of the event? You continue to tell me how I should post and what I know or don't know but you have yet to answer any of my questions about why you put yourself in the position of finding out something you don't want to know.
> 
> Again, maybe you have not seen the new Bangled 5-series so no one should talk about it on this board until you are ready.
> 
> By the way Montoya won and it was a great race. Isn't that what this section of Bimmerfest is supposed to be about?? *


How hard is it to comply with the wishes of the majority of the board members here? A lot of us come here not just for the Motorsports discussions but also for general information and socializing. A good portion of us log on on Saturdays and Sundays to check out what others are talking about...A quick way to do that is to view the board via "view new posts". There's already a sticky made here that will remain on the top of the board requesting members NOT to post spoilers on the subject header so that those of us wishing to catch it at a later time without knowing the result can do so by ignoring threads with the title SPOILER in it.

I think this should be a two way street...All you have to do is modify how you wish to post and discuss F1 results by posting SPOILER in your title, and we'll make our conscious effort to skip over threads with the word SPOILER in it. Both party must make the effort. What you propose that we NOT get on this board on alternate Sundays sounds a lot more far fetched than us requesting that you post the word SPOILER in your title so we can ignore it. :dunno:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *How hard is it to comply with the wishes of the majority of the board members here? *


The majority of the board members I am sure have no opinion on this subject.

I agreed to cooperate. I find it amazing that many that have posted in this thread do not see the other side of their argument. Instead the argument is "I want to watch a race whenever I want and I want to be able to go to this site and set my preferences however I like and everyone else should post in a way I want."

By the way good coaching choice at UCLA, Lavin was a joke. I guess we both get to see how our new coaches will do. I hope Bill Self has as much recruiting success in California as our previous coach (Pierce, Vaughn, Haase, Pollard, Padget, Wilkes, etc)! Go Jayhawks!!!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, I give up. Another dense dufus to add to the ignore list, I guess... :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> *The majority of the board members I am sure have no opinion on this subject.
> 
> I agreed to cooperate. I find it amazing that many that have posted in this thread do not see the other side of their argument. Instead the argument is "I want to watch a race whenever I want and I want to be able to go to this site and set my preferences however I like and everyone else should post in a way I want."
> 
> By the way good coaching choice at UCLA, Lavin was a joke. I guess we both get to see how our new coaches will do. I hope Bill Self has as much recruiting success in California as our previous coach (Pierce, Vaughn, Haase, Pollard, Padget, Wilkes, etc)! Go Jayhawks!!! *


All we need is cooperation from both sides...And I guess if you do post SPOILER first and no spoiler informatio in the title we're all in agreement. Personally I wake up to watch it live, but I see both side of the argument.

Yeah, KU has been bleeding the talent dry from So. Cal for years, but from the look of things, Howland is reversing the trend...There's already two highly regarded recruits that reversed their decision because Howland is here so we'll see.

Glad to see we can all come to some sort of agreement...Will be glad to take the B-ball discussion into OT if you wish.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> *The majority of the board members I am sure have no opinion on this subject.
> 
> I agreed to cooperate. I find it amazing that many that have posted in this thread do not see the other side of their argument. Instead the argument is "I want to watch a race whenever I want and I want to be able to go to this site and set my preferences however I like and everyone else should post in a way I want."
> 
> By the way good coaching choice at UCLA, Lavin was a joke. I guess we both get to see how our new coaches will do. I hope Bill Self has as much recruiting success in California as our previous coach (Pierce, Vaughn, Haase, Pollard, Padget, Wilkes, etc)! Go Jayhawks!!! *


What other side of the arguement?

"Screw common courtesy and ruin something for others for no good reason"?
:tsk:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

berford said:


> *All good points, R-gal. My condolences re. not having Speed. It's such fun. *


The vast majority of TV doesn't make me regret my decision not to watch it, but I do wish there was a way to get Speed and nothing else. I was over at a friend's house, and at 1 in the flippin' morning they were playing 24 hours of Le Mans. I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Sticky BUMP


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> The majority of the board members I am sure have no opinion on this subject.
> 
> I agreed to cooperate. I find it amazing that many that have posted in this thread do not see the other side of their argument. Instead the argument is "I want to watch a race whenever I want and I want to be able to go to this site and set my preferences however I like and everyone else should post in a way I want."
> 
> By the way good coaching choice at UCLA, Lavin was a joke. I guess we both get to see how our new coaches will do. I hope Bill Self has as much recruiting success in California as our previous coach (Pierce, Vaughn, Haase, Pollard, Padget, Wilkes, etc)! Go Jayhawks!!!


There are a LOT of other topics in the Motorsports section. We talk about autocrosses, DEs, car setup, cars for sale, upcoming events, and other things.

Just because I don't want to read some thoughtless person spoiling a race result for me, doesn't mean I don't want to check on all the other info here.

Sorry, but there is NO "other side." Either you are thgouthful and carefl of other peoples needs, or you aren't. You can discuss the race all you want, just don't put results in the title. Is that so hard to grasp? It is just beign courteous.

In fact I encourage such info, because at times I am not where I can see the race, so being able to then go into threads and find out what happened is a big help. Not every coutry televises F1 or other racing.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be courteous and don't post spoilers in the subject line. I just had SWC TC spoiled for me!


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

this thread sure died.


----------



## beetlehead97Z (Aug 30, 2015)

Umutwssayw v


----------

